# At what age can you start training a GSD



## ivanmungarro (Nov 15, 2013)

I have a 7 week old Shepherd and was wondering at what age can they start to be trained


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

What type of training do you mean? You can start obedience as soon as they can walk around on their own away from the mother, around 6-8 weeks.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you start training the day the pup comes home. house breaking
starts the moment the pup comes. crate training, nail training,
socializing (meeting people and other animals, going places, car rides, etc) 
leash and collar training, teaching the pup it's name. you may want to keep 
the pup on your left side to aid in future "heeling" and loose leash walking.
a puppy class is very helpful. OB started at 4 months with my pup.

training isn't GSD specific.


----------



## ivanmungarro (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks I'm already teaching him to go potty outside


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ivanmungarro (Nov 15, 2013)

MrsFergione said:


> What type of training do you mean? You can start obedience as soon as they can walk around on their own away from the mother, around 6-8 weeks.


Thanks I was also wondering like fetch or something neat like that


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ivanmungarro (Nov 15, 2013)

If you guys have any tips please let me know I'm still new at owning a shepherd 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Birth! 

Don't think of it as 'training' at this age; think of it as 'constructive play'. It's not a time for correcting bad behavior, it's a time for rewarding good behavior and redirecting what you don't like.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Agree u can train 24 7 as long as they don't know they are being trained like a school field trip the kids have fun always want to go don't realize they are learning to busy having fun

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ivanmungarro (Nov 15, 2013)

Ok makes sense so


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ivanmungarro (Nov 15, 2013)

Play with him


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Fun fun fun never get frustrated always end on a good note if you are teaching stay for example and he keeps moving put him back if he stays 7 sec quit phrase him good boy build up times hope this helped fun fun fun

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I started training Lola commands the day after I got her (8weeks). But I make them fun for her and we do them all day throughout the day


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

Training never stops. Even when your not "training" your still training. Your dog will pick up on every little thing that happens every day and will learn what they can get away with, etc.

If you let you puppy on the furniture, you just trained your dog that its okay to jump on objects. If you feed your dog human feed, you trained them its okay to beg for human food. Etc etc etc.

Be firm, stay fair but most importantly stay fun.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I started training the day Berlin came home and will continue to train for a long time.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ivanmungarro (Nov 15, 2013)

What tips do you have for keeping him in a Crate he will cry all night and not let anyone sleep what should I do


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wait it out. he may need to go out a few times overnight.

i think you should enroll in a puppy class and continue to OB.
i like private lessons in the begining.



ivanmungarro said:


> What tips do you have for keeping him in a Crate he will cry all night and not let anyone sleep what should I do
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

When Cody was a pup we had a big bean bag, I'd throw a tennis ball into the bean bag and he'd go jump into it to get the ball! Then I'd move the bean bag over by me and toss the ball and he'd come running back with it and jump in the bean bag! That was fun! Also started right away with taking food/treats from my fingers gently. That stayed with him all his life!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Oh yeah and laying him down brushing and massaging all over, check between each toe, lift his tail. We have ticks so even with preventive I always did a daily tick check, they love to get between toes! As adult dogs then I still could lay them over and handle them any way I needed. If they would pull back or try to get up I just hug/pet massage them tell them "you let me see that" always gentle, they would just lay over and enjoy the attention!


----------

